# Starbucks goes Fair Trade



## Mike

What are peoples thoughts on this? I know S***bucks are not the most popular of coffee sellers here, but I think it can only mean good things!

http://www.fairtrade.org.uk/press_office/press_releases_and_statements/september_2009/starbucks_serves_up_its_first_fairtrade_lattes_and_cappuccinos.aspx


----------



## Mike

more info here too: http://www.starbucks.com/proudtosupportfairtrade/


----------



## novex

a friend of mine was talking about this just the other day, and how although they are buying from fairtrade farms etc what they are doing is decidedly not fair trade.

essentialy they order about 2 - 3 times the farms production capacity, then when the farm manages to fill the order (by storing over a season) starbucks A$$F***s them on the price as the beans arent fresh, or "up to standard". of course noone who drinks starbucks voluntarily will notice any difference in taste from stale beans, so its win win for starbucks, they get to look like they are being nice, while at the same time not paying a fair price for the coffee.


----------



## CoffeeMachine

Oh that makes me sad but doesn't surprise me! Most corporations seem to be jumping on the fairtrade bandwagon now, but doing the very minimum that the title entails. It's hard to know who's actually doing everything the fairtrade standard entails, and more. *sigh*


----------



## SandMulls

This isn't surprising. Big companies like the one mentioned here are in for the profit. No matter how noble the cause is, they would always find a way to look noble but in reality gain more profit. The system sucks. Perhaps, if we can become among the largest stockholders of these companies then we might change things. But as of the moment, is there anything we can really do? I've been hoping for things to get better but I realized that sometimes, I would have to bide my time and look at reality. As they say, reality bites.


----------



## Eyedee

Does the thought that they are using Fair Trade beans make any difference when they serve poor stuff at the counter methinks it's just a marketing ploy. Read this thread merely for confimation ,,,,,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7485-The-Big-Boys-A-Dispatch-from-the-Coalface

Ian


----------



## lookseehear

Sppaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## garydyke1

Forum Admin posting spam?


----------



## lookseehear

Haha - post relating to credit reports has been removed!


----------



## marbeaux

To give a more balanced view on Starbucks, may I say that by far the best cup of coffee I have ever had was made at my local Starbucks outlet. They told me it was a blend of South American and Indonesian beans. And I don't doubt that they do indeed have a fair trade approach to purchasing because a Company of their sixe cannot really avoid such important issues


----------



## garydyke1

Starbucks paying tax, well I never, next you'll be telling me they are going to become quality-obsessed


----------



## forzajuve

garydyke1 said:


> Starbucks paying tax, well I never, next you'll be telling me they are going to become quality-obsessed


Well you say paying tax. Paying the amount of tax that they think they can get away with to appease their customer base.


----------



## IanP

Scuse the cynicism.... but it's the cheapest Ad campaign they'll ever have.... Whats £20m to them eh? Folks will flock there in their thousands who feel their consumer pressure has won through in the end!! Grumpy eh.... not me......


----------



## garydyke1

£27k per shop on average .


----------

